# 50% Off iPad Accessories



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Be sure to head over to M-Edge. Our iPad jackets are 50% off! This is your chance to stock up on some great accessories.

Have a great weekend.

-jaime


----------

